# [SOLVED] Echo in headset over Xfire



## Paulverisor64 (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been struggling with an echo that I have been hearing on the headset over Xfire.

What I hear is everything that my friend hears in his headset looped back to me. I hear the game from his headset, and I hear my own voice on a 1 or 2 second delay. In the CoD WaW game I hear other people who are using VOIP voice echo as well.

I am using a Koss SB49 headset. I am using Realtek ALC885 onboard sound (yet I had the same issue when my Creative Sound Blaster Audigy was installed). I have the latest Realtek drivers installed.

I have checked Acoustic Echo Cancellation. My mic volume is muted.

I have stated this same basic problem in the sound card forum as well. I haven't received a response, so I don't know where the most appropriate forum would be. If you should need more specific computer information you can click on my profile name.

What can I try to eliminate this problem?


----------



## ExMachina (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Echo in headset over Xfire*

Hiya Paul,

This could possibly be due to your friend having is mic recording sensitivity too low. If it's on auto-transmit it will constanstly transmit everything he is hearing through his mic i.e his game sounds as well as you speaking.
I'm not familiar with Xfire's voice comms setup, but try getting ur friend to either up his recording sensitivity level or using push-to-talk instead.

Not so sure about the CoD WaW echo issue, but you will sometimes will hear an echo if people are using a speakers instead of just a headset.

This could be a hardware issue, but I'd rule out the obvious first.


----------



## Paulverisor64 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Echo in headset over Xfire*

Thank you for your idea. I have passed this on to my friend so we can test it out. I'll definitely let you know if this works.


----------



## Paulverisor64 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Echo in headset over Xfire*

The problem with the echo has finally been resolved.

From my friend's description of what he did it took 2 things to solve the problem.

1) He changed the sound card mode from Gaming to Audio Creation
2) He had both input and output mic enabled he had to disable one of them.


----------



## ExMachina (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Echo in headset over Xfire*

Hi Paul,

Glad to hear you got the issue resolved.


----------

